# Need girly Arrows or Accessories



## Moflyfishing (Feb 5, 2010)

Well the title explains my question.But im getting my girlfriend her first bow and I was wondering about some girly arrows or accessories if u could help me thank u so much.


----------



## kawie23 (Sep 28, 2004)

I built these arrows for my girlfriend for a Christmas present. Onestringer wraps and 3" fusion vanes. Other things to look at are string/cable sets and wrist slings, as both of these can easily be customized with the colors she likes.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

If she likes pink I would check Victory Archery. The have solid PINK arrows. My wife had some and she loved them. here is pics of them


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

What's her favorite color? That would be a good place to start. Personally, I like the tiger stripe blazers. My entire set up now is emergal green, black and silver, X Jammer arrows with green and black feather.. I've seen some really nice electric blue or purple set ups, as well. 


Check out custom wraps online- there are a lot of great options that stores won't carry.


----------



## ldeas1975 (May 27, 2009)

www.deadcenterarchery.com is a great place to build her a stabilizer. Their stabilizers are wonderful and affordable. You get to pick a wrap to put on her stabilizer. Todd is wonderful to work with and he sends out his stuff priority, you will get it in about 2-3 days. I love mine!!!:smile:


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

While the Victory pink arrows are pretty and are supportive of breast cancer, Victory needs to put them in a smaller size. They are really too stiff and heavy for most women to shoot. I don't understand why they aren't in a regular size that most women would actually shoot.

As for the girly arrows, there are so many options to use with wraps, nocks and fletching. Let your imagination run wild. 


By the way, welcome to AT!


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Moflyfishing said:


> Well the title explains my question.But im getting my girlfriend her first bow and I was wondering about some girly arrows or accessories if u could help me thank u so much.


I customize my fletches mostly ... I like feathers so I started splicing for a unique effect.


But easiest things for girly accessorizing are the same for guys (just with the colour specialty):

- arrows
- slings
- quivers
- grips

- stabilizers
- releases 
*watching out on warranty issues for the above two if you're powder coating ...


----------

